# FS: 90g tank, stand and canopy



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Time to sell my last remaining "extra" tank as I have moved all my fish over to the big tank.

I have a standard 90 gallon (48"x18") tank, mint condition, with glass tops (small chip on the edge of one of the tops, doesn't affect use but cheap to replace if you want as its standard All Glass gear). It is currently on a very solid custom built beech wood stand (no MDF, no particle board). Stained a dark red mahogany....feel free to refinish to your heart's content. The stand is complete with the matching canopy that includes a Sunlight Supply retrofit 2 x 48" x 54 watt T5 kit. The light kit itself is $125 with no bulbs. Overall the tank with stand is 50.25" wide 19.5" deep and 69" tall.

Looking to sell as a complete kit. Asking $450. PM me if you are interested. Tank can be available within a day's notice....currently holding my Tigrinus and Irwini catfishes. Stand and canopy sold. TANK ONLY, first $100 takes it.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank Tony  If i had the money would b at my place now lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Claudia. I hate to see it go as I put so much time into finding the stand and putting it together.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think i saw this tank when i was at your place picking fish for kathie remember? but i am not sure if i saw it. I a sure u that if i had the money tank would b here


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, u did see this tank when you dropped by before. I had my SA fish in there at that time as my acrylic tank was full of African cichlids.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great tank, and the stand is the exact colour I want for my square tank. If only I had room for one more.....buy this tank someone so I don't have to keep looking at it! It even has the t5 retrofits that I want (but are too long for my cube).


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, if I had more room, I would keep it myself. I'd rather sell it now than move it off to the garage to add to my other fish stuff. Not to mention glass tanks aren't that easy to move around on a whim. The kids need the space for all their "crap."

I love those T5's, they are way more than sufficient for any non planted tank. The sunlight supply kits are great...and I've had zero issues with the setup whatsoever. Highly recommended if anyone is looking for lights and have a canopy already.



2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a great tank, and the stand is the exact colour I want for my square tank. If only I had room for one more.....buy this tank someone so I don't have to keep looking at it! It even has the t5 retrofits that I want (but are too long for my cube).


----------



## Tariandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Tank!!!! If only I had the money and space!!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, tanks are easy to find, but my problem always was finding a nice solid stand. In the end, I had to get one made. Probably cost me $400 alone.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Weekend price drop. 375. Help me find this tank a good home......I'd hate to have to move this to my garage.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

wow..thats a beauty tony! i wish i had top & stand like that for my 90G.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Ben, 

My arm could be twisted to part with the stand and canopy separately.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stand and canopy on hold. Tank still up for grabs, $100.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Weekend price drop. 375. Help me find this tank a good home......I'd hate to have to move this to my garage.


If u dont sell it u can always stored it at my place  lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunday bump. Price drop, Tank only, $1 per gallon = $90!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hump day bump. 90 bucks takes the 90gallon tank!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Early long weekend price drop - $75.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

pm sent....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

oh, too late DAVIS. That tank will be swimming its way to my place tomorrow evening!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> oh, too late DAVIS. That tank will be swimming its way to my place tomorrow evening!!!


good score Target can't wait to see the your tank set up with discus. The stand is coming home with me..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Looking forward to setting it up. Have to build a new stand first.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Daniel can probably build his own stand eh? 

Thanks everyone! All sold.


----------

